# 1996 John Deere 755 w/ yanmar diesel



## thetabe49

My Yanmar will not start. The battery is fully charger. The fuel is clean. The glow plug lite comes on and then goes off. When the light goes off, I try to start it. The engine blows black smoke from the exhaust pipe. When I let the switch go, the engine stops immediately. I am puzzled. I removed the electric shut off and replaced it with a pull manual shut off. It's been working good after the replacement. One morning, I started the tractor, and moved it out side. I went back that afternoon, and no start , just black smoke..


----------



## Rodiron

Good morning, in reading your post I thought I might suggest something to check out as I just went through this some problem. I have a JD 655 about 10yrs older than your 755 but a Yanmar 3cyl in it. Same situation as you, parked it, went to start it again and no deal. After a day or so checking things out, (bleeding fuel lines, checking glo-plug power, ect) for some reason I checked the ground connections and sure enough. Where the ground (on mine) goes from the frame to the block I found some corrosion, cleaned it and boom, fired right off. Its funny how something as simple as that will shut down a engine. I hope you have found the problem but if not you may check the ground connections. Now I have a question for you and hope you can help. A lot of things on the 655 & 755 are the same, do you have a hydrostatic trany in yours? If so could you tell me the measurement on the dipstick from the point to the collar. Mine was broke lose when I got the machine and I'm about for finish my repairs and want to start using it but would like to fix that for a correct reading on the stick. I could buy a new one but $30-$45 is a bit steep when I could spot weld this one. Any information would be of great help. Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## thetabe49

I will check the ground. I will send you that measurement today. Thank you.


----------



## 02603sec

Hi new here but I have a similiar prob. which has something to do with my fuel shut off solenoid. If I push it in, it sticks, and the Yanmar starts and runs until I turn it off. Once the key is turned off the solenoid lets go. I went and bought another one, from JD for $133. Same prob as the old one. When the solenoid does not engage, I have the same symptons as you.


----------



## thetabe49

Rodiron said:


> Good morning, in reading your post I thought I might suggest something to check out as I just went through this some problem. I have a JD 655 about 10yrs older than your 755 but a Yanmar 3cyl in it. Same situation as you, parked it, went to start it again and no deal. After a day or so checking things out, (bleeding fuel lines, checking glo-plug power, ect) for some reason I checked the ground connections and sure enough. Where the ground (on mine) goes from the frame to the block I found some corrosion, cleaned it and boom, fired right off. Its funny how something as simple as that will shut down a engine. I hope you have found the problem but if not you may check the ground connections. Now I have a question for you and hope you can help. A lot of things on the 655 & 755 are the same, do you have a hydrostatic trany in yours? If so could you tell me the measurement on the dipstick from the point to the collar. Mine was broke lose when I got the machine and I'm about for finish my repairs and want to start using it but would like to fix that for a correct reading on the stick. I could buy a new one but $30-$45 is a bit steep when I could spot weld this one. Any information would be of great help. Thank you and have a great day.


 The stick is 5. 7/8" from the top of the tube. Measure from the stick where it hits the tube and it will be Five and Seven / Eight inc. long. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rodiron

thetabe49, thank you so much for the information on the dipstick. I am glad I haven't used the tractor much while waiting on some info from someone, somewhere because when I took your information and went and checked where I "guessed" the mark to be I was about 3/8" off. In my mind I was thinking I was wrong only because of hearing the pump. So looks like I may be about a gallon shy. Thanks again for taking the time to send that info to me.


----------



## Rodiron

02603sec said:


> Hi new here but I have a similiar prob. which has something to do with my fuel shut off solenoid. If I push it in, it sticks, and the Yanmar starts and runs until I turn it off. Once the key is turned off the solenoid lets go. I went and bought another one, from JD for $133. Same prob as the old one. When the solenoid does not engage, I have the same symptons as you.


Have you checked the voltage going to the solenoid? You may want to check that because low voltage will keep it from kicking in. May find a grounded wire or lose connection of the wire going to the solenoid. I hope this helps.


----------



## Mickey

Not familiar with the JD version but does your JD have a compression release. If so it could be slightly off it seat.

And as others have suggested you need to take a few voltage readings. At starter and at fuel shut-off.


----------



## thetabe49

Rodiron said:


> thetabe49, thank you so much for the information on the dipstick. I am glad I haven't used the tractor much while waiting on some info from someone, somewhere because when I took your information and went and checked where I "guessed" the mark to be I was about 3/8" off. In my mind I was thinking I was wrong only because of hearing the pump. So looks like I may be about a gallon shy. Thanks again for taking the time to send that info to me.


You are quite welcome. The wire, for your solenoid for you fuel shut off should go to the back of your starter. Check your connection there.


----------



## Rodiron

*Wire not a prob for me*



thetabe49 said:


> You are quite welcome. The wire, for your solenoid for you fuel shut off should go to the back of your starter. Check your connection there.


 thetabe49, I don't have the problem with any wiring, that was 02603 sec that posted that problem. When I got this tractor and had a look at the wiring I knew there wasn't but one way to deal with it. I took every wire on it off and re-wired it and to color code too. The mech that had this machine for 2yrs rebuilding the engine for my friend that gave it to me had more tape than wire, lol. You wouldn't have believed what was there. Just one example, he took the light switch out of the panel and replaced it with a push button, run a wire to the + of the battery and the other to one of the glo-plugs. Instead of getting a new relay for the glo-plugs, anyway, the first time he pushed the button he wasted the new glo-plugs he had just put in it. I know you have heard of "shade tree mechanics", well this dude must have been a catus mechanicedro: because that brain was fried. lol A good day to you.


----------



## 02603sec

Sorry i jumped on this thread. My diesel module card has a broken post the fourth one on the bottom right which the manual says would be the glow plug relay. I cleaned with a plastic toothbrush and reinstalled. Starts and runs, but i had to jury rig a cable for the initial fuel solenoid pullback. Seems the gpr is warming the inectors. JD made a change on the replacement card, which modifies the harness. I hoping to find an original on ebay. Thx.


----------



## thetabe49

I got my JD 755 running, but if I put it in a bind it wil choke out. Bro, let me tell you the battery will go out before it starts again. The battery is good. The motor just can not be choked up. Can my injector pump be the problem ? I have new injectors. When I put it in high the motor will stall before it will wind out.


----------

